# Importing New Car from UK - VAT Question



## dgray_ie (12 Oct 2008)

Hi, 

I saw this unanswered thread. 

"We are also interested in buying new car from UK......I was under the impression that the VAT was payable on the invoice price, ie...21% of price we pay to garage in UK to be paid to local VRO in ireland.....Not so sure after reading all this. Finally got through to VRO in Ennis, my local one. The girl there went off to check and said that it is payable on the invoice price and that they will convert to euro and charge us. I asked her was she positive that it was not due on th OMSP.....she confirmed again that it was on invoice price. I am going to seek further clarification on it before I decide. Has anyone done this recently or have any further info on this, 
many thanks, 
FifiB"

Can FifiB or anyone else out there confirm that VAT is payable on the UK dealers Invoice converted to Euros?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Frank (12 Oct 2008)

The superb elegance looks like a much better option in the uk. Much better spec for less money.

As far as I know a you can buy the car in the uk for vat exclusive price in the uk then assume the position over here while they pillage and plunder for local vet and vrt.


----------



## doolittle (12 Oct 2008)

1-you don't pay vat in the UK and are given temp plates which last for 2 months
2-you pay vat on the invoice price . Keep all records to show that the invoice is right.
3-pay VRT on the omsp


----------



## Car Mad (13 Oct 2008)

doolittle said:


> 1-you don't pay vat in the UK and are given temp plates which last for 2 months
> 2-you pay vat on the invoice price . Keep all records to show that the invoice is right.
> 3-pay VRT on the omsp


 

Does this also apply to a new car?


----------



## Frank (13 Oct 2008)

I think it only applies to a new car.

To avoid have to pay irish vat the car has to be over 6 months oldand have 6000 Klms on it.

With our VAT higher than uk better to leave the vat over there if possible.

There are some other posts on this if you search.


----------



## dgray_ie (14 Oct 2008)

Thanks Doolittle.

I assume that applies if the car has not already been registered in the UK. 

I see Charles Hurst in Belfast have a promotion on new Qashqai's - £14,500 Sterling for a  1.5 dci Acenta. If Hurst has already registered the car  then must can you confirm that we would pay: 

1. Hurst price £14,500 Sterling which would include 17.5% UK VAT.
2. 21.5% Irish VAT based upon the Hurst invoice (£14,500 converted to €)?
3. VRT on the Irish OMSP
4. Any other hidden costs - Irish plates etc?

Cheers


----------



## mooney76 (15 Oct 2008)

Dont forget to look for best exchange rates when buying, try your bank, xe and currency.ie , bank doesnt give best rates


----------



## doolittle (16 Oct 2008)

the 21.5% vat is on the £14500 minus the 17.5% uk vat .
so 21.5% irish vat on £12340.
But there are bigger savings to be had on demos, massive savings in fact


----------



## Mini3277 (16 Oct 2008)

doolittle said:


> the 21.5% vat is on the £14500 minus the 17.5% uk vat .
> so 21.5% irish vat on £12340.
> But there are bigger savings to be had on demos, massive savings in fact



Agree totally.


----------



## extopia (23 Oct 2008)

Just bought new car from Belfast. Here's how it worked.

1. Paid the full price (including VAT) in NI.
2. They delivered to Dublin (they have to physically witness the car going over the border).
3. I brought invoice to VRT office. Charged 21% VAT on ex-VAT dealer price (straight conversion to Euro). Also paid 14% of an arbitrary OMSP (bore no relation to the NI price) in VRT.
4. I faxed VAT declaration to the NI dealer and they refund the VAT I paid in Belfast.


----------



## pullandbang (28 Oct 2008)

extopia said:


> Just bought new car from Belfast. Here's how it worked.


 
So did it work out cheaper than here?


----------



## extopia (28 Oct 2008)

Well the car I bought was a marque for which there is no dealer in the 26 counties, so we had no choice but to go to Belfast for a new car.


----------



## Frank (28 Oct 2008)

what did you buy then?


----------



## extopia (29 Oct 2008)

deleted by OP


----------



## theoneill (29 Oct 2008)

[broken link removed]

Download and print Form 411     

Most NI and UK dealers are familiar with it. Basically it exempts UK VAT provided you export the car within 2 months. You will have to pay Irish VAT and VRT though.


----------



## Car Mad (29 Oct 2008)

theoneill said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Download and print Form 411
> 
> Most NI and UK dealers are familiar with it. Basically it exempts UK VAT provided you export the car within 2 months. You will have to pay Irish VAT and VRT though.


 
So do you pay the UK VAT in full to the dealer first then reclaim it later at the HM office or present the Form 411 not pay the VAT?


----------



## theoneill (30 Oct 2008)

No contact the dealer first before purchasing the car. Then bring the form, both of you sign. You pay no UK VAT just ROI VAT and VRT when you bring the car down here.


----------



## ivuernis (5 Jan 2009)

extopia said:


> Just bought new car from Belfast. Here's how it worked.
> 
> 1. Paid the full price (including VAT) in NI.
> 2. They delivered to Dublin (they have to physically witness the car going over the border).
> ...



Does the VAT rebate apply to imported used cars from the UK? I assume it would but wondering if anyone has any experience. Thanks.


----------



## lynchie (5 Jan 2009)

ivuernis said:


> Does the VAT rebate apply to imported used cars from the UK? I assume it would but wondering if anyone has any experience. Thanks.



If the car is new i.e. less than 6 months old and less than 6K on the clock then you can claim the VAT back.


----------

